# Anyone Had/Have a Dog w/Elevated Liver Enzymes?



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Our little beagle/rat terrier/? mix-Honey- has off the chart liver enzymes, indicating liver destruction. 

This was 1st discovered about 3 yrs ago when I agreed to a chem profile, just for a baseline...vet at that time said we could give her omega-3 fatty acids & that may help but she was at a loss as to what to do b/c Honey had no symptoms of disease.

Early Nov Honey got really sick, acting like she was dying. When we took her to the vet, he said not only were liver enzymes off the chart but she had elevated white count (infection) fever, bacteria in her stool.

After a course of antibiotics and SAM-e (repairs the liver), she seems fine. Enzymes came way down but are still elevated. We're giving her milk thistle, supposed to help repair the liver. Her x-rays were normal, so this is good.

I'm hoping for the best but preparing for the worst-she's 10 & since she's not large, figured we had 6-7 yrs more w/her. But probably not w/this. 

Just wondered if anyone else has dealt w/this. I'm preparing food for her, recipes off a website dedicated to this disease. (who'da thunk it!)

Patty


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Shep has elevated liver numbers. It was discovered about 5 years ago when he was 12. I was already making his food and the vet put me in touch with a nutritionist that tweeked my recipe to be more liver healthy. I also give him Milk Thistle. He is on a heavy dose of daily pain killer that should be really hard on his liver but his numbers were not too bad when I had him tested last month. Shep is a 50lb dog and he is 17 now. I think you are doing all you can and that's all you can do.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

It would be helpful if you could post the numbers, please. I have seen quite a large number of dogs that have their Alkaline Phosphatase (Alk Phos or ALP) levels off the charts with unsymptomatic Cushing's Disease. Many of them live (lived) quite happily for years. If all the values are elevated, it's a bit more serious. I'd recommend an abdominal ultrasound in that case to hopefully help figure out the cause (actually an abdominal ultrasound isn't a bad idea if Cushing's is suspected, too).


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I was thinking I should be posting numbers while I was typing.  I'll get them tomorrow...they are on the computer at work. Maybe TG can get hers too.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ah, Minelson, you've given me renewed hope! Gosh-a 50lb dear doggie & 17! Honey is 28 lbs. 

Her ALT was 669, after tx: 188. (norm-10-100)
ALKP not measurable it was so high. now: 201 (norm 23-212)
Cholestrol was 382 now 266. (norm: 110-320)
GGT too hi to measure, now 30 (norm: 0-7)

Liver looked fine on x-ray as did other organs.
She's not symptomatic of Cushing's

Unfortunately, the 1st vet is gone, no more clinic or anything & I didn't get records to know what the levels were then.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Hmmm, I still wouldn't rule out Cushing's. Lots of dogs have Cushing's without overt symptoms. If you really want to dig into this (and I probably would given that she's a small dog and only 10), I'd get a referral to a clinic that does ultrasounds (preferably a clinic that does quite a few, like a referral center). You can see/measure so much more on an ultrasound vs. an x-ray.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are Shep's numbers
Alk Phos 594
ALT 128 (this was 251 last year)
BUN 14
Creatinine .05
Glucose 80
Total Protein 5.4


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Are you suggesting ultrsound b/c of possible cushing's? Or b/c some breeds have been known to have a shunt? Directing blood flow away from the liver.
Patty


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I would recommend an ultrasound to get down to the bottom of the elevated enzymes. Cushing's can be diagnosed by ultrasound and small irregularities of the liver, spleen, or other organ can be seen on ultrasound that don't show up on x-ray. I think it's the best bang for your buck. Other things on the possible "to do" list include a bile acid test and potentially blood tests more specific for Cushing's.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Since she is only 10 years old, I would do the ultra sound. Did your vet mention anything about that? Or anything about possible Cushings?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm pretty sure vet said sono for further dx but I had the idea it was to see if she had the shunt. 
Read about the bile acid test but nowhere did anything say why to have it or what it would tell. 
Honey goes for her check up in 2 mo. so we'll ask it all then + have the enzyme levels done again.
Cooked her a recipe of cod, sw potatoes, sm wht potaties, gr beans, zucchini, a little celery. She loved it! (Ugh!) Except she sometimes tosses out the gr beans.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

The bile acid test is a test that can give a pretty good idea of the actual function of the liver.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

We had both a schnauzer and a cat with highly elevated liver enzymes. Both were older animals, both had VERY bad teeth. The schnauzer was treated with a round of antibiotics followed by extraction of 21 teeth. She still had slightly elevated enzymes afterwords but nothing like they were before treatment. She lived another three years before she was killed we suspect by a coyote. She never showed signs of liver disease even with the elevated enzymes. 

The cat was almost 16 years old at the time and we knew she had a bad tooth. Vet didn't want to anesthetize her,fearing that her heart wouldn't stand the stress. She didn't have much of a chance with the infection from the bad tooth (at this point she wouldn't eat and was rapidly loosing weight not to mention clawing the side of her face till she had a large ulcer there), so we tranquilized her ourselves with sedatives we had on hand for her from another condition she had earlier that year and a family friend who is a dentist, pulled the bad tooth for us. I tell ya, that cat snapped right out of sedation and clamped down on my finger while I was holding her jaw open when the dentist put the extractor on that bad tooth, but it was worth it. She had 4 good years after that and lived to almost 20 before she succumbed from a stroke. 

To make a long story short, check your baby's teeth and make sure they are all sound. An infection can cause elevated liver enzymes.

Good luck with Honey. I hope you have a lot of time together.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wanted you to know I am pulling for you guys .


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

beccachow said:


> Just wanted you to know I am pulling for you guys .


Aw, tnx Becc.

I've thought maybe Honey had a bad tooth but vets have checked & been amazed at how good her teeth look...sometimes she acts like its hard to chew her dog food. But now I'm cooking for her...she LOVES bones tho & have not found out if those are ok w/this 'liver diet'.


----------

